# Scraper vs sand paper



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I just purchased a set of scrapers and was looking for feedback as to there usefulness.My thinking was that it might save me dollars on sandpaper and be quicker for some instances.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

According to the literature I've read a scraper will remove finishes quickly without the clogging that sandpaper will do. Practice, practice!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A scraper will smooth out machine marks and uneven edges far quicker than sandpaper ever could. I use my planes and scrapers to get surfaces smooth, then only need to use 220 grit paper to make the surface ready for finish.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Also healthier for the lungs than fine sanding dust.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

jeffreythree said:


> Also healthier for the lungs than fine sanding dust.


Great point!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you get one or more, and edge them properly, you'll wonder how you ever got along without them. Really...no kiddin'.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

That is the rumor... I can never keep my scraper sharp enough to really see it... I need to spend time praticing... That probably would come in handy for the project I'm working on now.

Being self taught sure is hard!


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

That is the problem I think most do it yourselfers run into. Getting a proper edge on your planes and scrapers is as important as how you use them.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I used the scraper today on a piece of red oak and it gave me surprosingly good and easy shavings, sawdust on plywood and mostly dust on a piece of pine. I have not even attempted to put and edge on it yet . It is a Crown made in England. My 25 year ols grinder blades and chiesels and knifes need to be sharpened also as well as my lawn mower blades. I am thinking that instead of buying a set of new grinder wheels and a good burnisher for the scraper edge I might just purchase the Worksharp 3000 or 2000 that reportedly do it all. Your opinions ...


----------

